# South Africans Living in Dubai



## Ramnaka (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

I need to urgently find out the cost of living in Dubai at this day and age 2011. I have been offered a job there, a package of 15800 AED p/m. This is made up of 6000 AED home allowance and 1500 transportation allowance.

I need to find out if this is sufficient to live a decent life.
Is the allowance sufficient to obtain decent residence near sheik zayed road. I did some research and have found that good accomodation starts from about 8000AED.

What about medical insurance and food costs? Whats the cost of this per month?

I will need to take my fiance/soon to be wife along so i need to take that into consideration as well.

Please, anyone who is living there or has been there over the last year, can you kindly advise.

Thanks


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

AED 15,800/nth is doable assuming you don't have kids and you don't expect a v lavish lifestyle. You could get a small flat near SZR for about AED 6k/mth but you and your wife won't be out every night with the money you're making but it should be enough to save a bit each month. 

It's usual for medical insurance to be covered in the package from your employer (for you and your wife/family). They should also include flights home for you both/all once a year. 

Food costs will be similar to SA, car costs lower and TV/internet etc a bit more.


----------



## Ramnaka (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks alot for the feedback.

So its an amount with which i can make ends meet with a little savings. 
We dont eat out every night/go out every night, probably once each weekend currently. We don't have kids yet so that should also be fine. 

Are you able to advise on good safe accomodation (although i believe crime is not a major issue there) near SZR. I have come across The Greens which looked good.

Also will 1500 travel allowance be sufficient for purchasing/renting a car and for fuel for the month?

Thanks again for the response.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Ramnaka said:


> Thanks alot for the feedback.
> 
> So its an amount with which i can make ends meet with a little savings.
> We dont eat out every night/go out every night, probably once each weekend currently. We don't have kids yet so that should also be fine.
> ...



You're right that crime isn't an issue here 

The Greens is a good and popular area. Others on here cam probably advise you on rents there. Further out the Marina or JLT would be options. Closer into town there might be blocks on SZR nea to DIFC.

AED 1,500 isn't enough to rent a car but you should be able to buy and finance something reasonable 2nd hand for that.


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Ramnaka said:


> Thanks alot for the feedback.
> 
> So its an amount with which i can make ends meet with a little savings.
> We dont eat out every night/go out every night, probably once each weekend currently. We don't have kids yet so that should also be fine.
> ...


Try new buildings coming up in Business Bay, especially Churchill Residence, the flats are huge and brand new with all facilities. As advised by one of forum members. I have checked and will for rent there soon.


----------

